# Welcome new Moderator!



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Aug 2003)

Please join me in welcoming brin11 as moderator of the Combat Service Support forum.

brin11 is with 33 Service Battalion in Halifax, and will no doubt help this forum stay active.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## McInnes (20 Aug 2003)

welcome.


----------



## Veteran`s son (20 Aug 2003)

brin11

Congratulations on being the moderator of this forum!


----------



## brin11 (20 Aug 2003)

Thanks all for the welcome and thanks to Mike for giving me the opportunity to have a go at this moderator business.

I had planned to introduce myself anyway, so here goes.

I joined the forces in 1988, reg-force weapons tech.  I was a trade reassignment to gun plumber as I started out in the CREW trials and PPCLI battleschool, Wainwright.  I got out in 1991 and remained in the reserves until 1994.  Just got back in last year.

I‘m a registered veterinary technician by day and also own and operate a bed & breakfast in Berwick, NS.

I‘m looking forward to lots of discussion relating to all types of CSS and hope the forum will become more active in the future.

Thanks again,
Jill


----------

